# Floating on side. HELP!



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

I bought my dream betta tail(a halfmoon) tuesday and he was doing amazing when I first got him. Flaring responsive swimming around built me bubble nests every night. Today I was watching him and he's starting to float on his side..I fed him yesturday morning around 6am and haven't fed him today at all. He's in a divided 3 gal thats heated (not filtered) with a crowntail betta on the other side(Blackbird) temperory while the other tank gets set up (have to disinfect it and fix the seal on it). I just did a 100% water change now because of the high readings(ammonia near .25ppm I believe). Is there anyway to help him? I mean he doesn't seem bloated or anything I'm just wondering if perhaps its swim bladder and if it is can someone tell me how to treat him?...I don't want to lose him.

Here's some pictures also note on the second pic that the orange is from the camera:


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Try to PM oldfishlady. HMs are known to have swim bladder troubles. What are you feeding him?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I would go ahead and start Epsom salt 2tsp/gal 10 day treatment on him....

He needs to be QT in a small bare bottom container that can be floated in the heated tank to maintain a water temp of 76-77F, cover the top with plastic veggie wrap to retain the heat and humidity above the water for the labyrinth organ

Pre-mix the treatment water in a 1gal jug of dechlorinated water add the 2tsp/gal Epsom salt and tannins from either IAL or dried oak leaf and use this treatment water for the 100% daily water changes in QT for the next 10-14 days......usually you will start to see improvement within 4-5 days if it is not genetic related or if it is due to environment or rearing at the fish farm-he may had been a faller.....been seeing that a lot lately......

How did you acclimate him when you first got him.......

Hold food for the first 3 days and if you have mosquito larva feed them or frozen....you may need to change brand of pellets....

Keep us posted


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

poor buddy! =(

OFL - what is a "faller"?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hmm… it also looks to me as if he has pop eye… are his eyes bigger than normal at all?


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> Hmm… it also looks to me as if he has pop eye… are his eyes bigger than normal at all?


i can't tell completely, but they look like the size of my guy's eyes. he has eyes that sort of pop out a bit more than usual, but that's just what he looks like. maybe that is this guys case too?


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for your help.  is it sad that I already had a jug of the treatment water? I made it when Blue came down with dropsy but never got to use it so its been seeping for a week or so so nice a dark water . So far I've been feeding him Top Fin Color Enhancing Betta Bits and once a week some frozen brine shrimp. I do have Aqua culture Betta food thats much much smaller then the Betta bits if you thnk that would help? And ate firsdt I thought the same thing turtle10 but after watching him for a while more his eyes don't stick out but more of the ridge above his eyes like our eye lids of sorts. The eye itself doesn't though  so thats always good. Also when I first got him I easily accomindated him for over 2 hours with taking a bit of his old water out and adding the new water back in each time. I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Today I was watching hima nd he's been swimming much better not tilts at all and is currently flaring at Blackbird from across the divider and his cup. I have not fed him as I was told. Its day two of treatment and so far so good . Should I continue treatment for the whole 10 days?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I would follow OFL's instructions.


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

my betta does that too but i put epsom salt in his water i noticed that he had fungas hes doing better,i sudgest you get epsom salt from your local pharmacy put 2tsps of it in your tank and change 8-10 days until hes better:-D


----------

